# banda negativa



## nemesaiko (Ene 28, 2007)

bueno saludos a todos los del foro, soy nuevo en esta seccion de tecnologias miviles, mi pregunta es que es un banda negativa , que frecuencia tiene si hay manera de salir de ella y bueno eh escuchado que liberan celulares de que se trata eso, a mi entender es sacar a un movil de banda negativa?, y otra cosa tambien que hay que cambiar el IMEI para poder liberarlo y otra cosa mas es legal o ilegal hacer eso ? gracias


----------



## microloquillo (Mar 27, 2007)

1
Un teléfono en banda negativa representa un teléfono dado de baja por alguna compañía por distintos motivos robo, falta de pago etcétera. La antena no le envía mas señal al teléfono ya que su imei o Nº electrónico es dado de baja
2
El cambio de imei es ilegal aunque en la rep argentina todavía no se a legislado alguna ley,  pero se la compara con  el cambio de Nº de un chasis de un automotor
3 
Si te vas de tu país tendrás señal pero tenes que cambiar de banda de frecuencia a tu teléfono 
 Espero haber respondido tu pregunta y ojo que con lo ilegal no se joder por que se paga 
PD 
Para el foro en general podrían poner cosas mas copadas le falta vida a este foro


----------



## microloquillo (Mar 28, 2007)

A y liberar un teléfono significa que el telefono vuelva a valores de fabrica y que tome cualquier chip eso hasta donde se no es ilegal pero si tenes un equipo en banda negativa y lo liberas va a seguir en banda negativa ósea te toma cualquier chip de cualquier compañía pero no vas a tener señal.


----------

